# Starting with Two Hives



## Blackwater Bend (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello! We are new to beekeeping and have decided to start with two hives. We installed a 3# package of Italians in one hive and a package of Carnolians in the other on April 5. They have been building comb on plastic frames. Both queens are laying eggs and the girls are working dandelions like crazy. We are still feeding sugar water and 7 deep frames are now being worked, so we added the second deep last week. We now are seeing drone cells, so apparently they are happy!

We have a family member who has had bees for a long time, so he is an in-family resource. The hives are on a family-owned farm about 25 minutes from home. There's about 35 acres of pasture and about 80 that is either woods or CRP floodplain. No one lives there, but we camp there all summer and visit weekly. We hope to start an orchard there soon, but the bees came first!

We're trying to learn as quickly as possible, so we've joined a local club and have met several others from our county. We hope we don't make mistakes, and just keep the girls happy! "Hi!" to anyone else in our area.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome and thank you for sharing your success story. You are in for many years of happy beekeeping.


----------

